# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Veel na druppelen bij het plassen

## Wicky73

Goedemorgen,

Ik heb zelf het probleem dat als ik klaar ben met plassen, dat ik vaak nog wat na druppel. Dat is echt heel vervelend want soms denk je klaar te zijn, doe ik mn broek dicht en hoppa..daar voel ik nog een enkele druppel en dat zit dan niet echt lekker meer, ook is het niet fris natuurlijk, dus dan meteen weer schoon ondergoed. Maar wie heeft hier ook last van en wat is er aan gedaan om op te lossen ?
Ik wel al eens getraind om de bekken bodem spier sterker te maken maar dat lukte niet echt....

Gr. Wicky

----------

